# Free Parking in Brighton



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Is the Marina still free? It says somehting on the interweb about their being an Asda there now and it's started charging but I can't work out if that's only one bit or not. 

Are there any other places? 

Can't get the train as it's 40 quid return for two of us and takes two and a half hours each way on the day we want to go!  Sods law!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

have they got park and ride there?


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> have they got park and ride there?


 

yes but it's not free obv.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> yes but it's not free obv.



sorry


----------



## pianistenvy (Sep 26, 2008)

are you off for a dirty weekend?
annoyingly, i parked in the ncp in regency square a coupla months ago and the car got broken into


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

pianistenvy said:


> are you off for a dirty weekend?
> annoyingly, i parked in the ncp in regency square a coupla months ago and the car got broken into


 

Kinda

and that's shite


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 26, 2008)

There's a bit of wasteground on the cliff overlooking the marina, just past it (almost next to the private school that I forget the name of). Nobody seems to bother you there (we parked up there overnight, and apparently lots of people do) and lots of buses go by into town.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 26, 2008)

there's been an Asda in the marina forever and it does now charge for parking.

Can't think of anywhere in brighton that doesn't tbh.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2008)

I drive to Hove and walk in along the sea front.  However, it is still costly for the day -- just nowhere near the exorbitant charges you get in Brighton itself.  Sorry I can't be any more help than that.


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> there's been an Asda in the marina forever and it does now charge for parking.
> 
> Can't think of anywhere in brighton that doesn't tbh.


 

Really? I never noticed it before!

Does all of the marina charge now then?


----------



## se5 (Sep 26, 2008)

When I was there a few weeks ago the Asda car park was charging (although I think you get the cost refunded at the till if you spend something like £5 or £10 in the shop) but the actual Marina multistorey carpark was still free - I imagine its still the same. The website is http://www.brightonmarina.co.uk/

Otherwise how about parking on one of the side roads off the Lewes Road in Moulscomb; as far as I can remember they are free and not residents' parking and its only a 15-20 minute walk to the centre.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> There's a bit of wasteground on the cliff overlooking the marina, just past it (almost next to the private school that I forget the name of). Nobody seems to bother you there (we parked up there overnight, and apparently lots of people do) and lots of buses go by into town.


 Roedean?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes Roedean school is the one near the marina.

You can park for free in most of Hanover area just above the Level or off Lewes Road. It's about a 15 min walk to the sea front but you're only 5 mins from the north Laines. For campervan parking try Franklin road or Wellington road/ Wellington street.


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> Really? I never noticed it before!
> 
> Does all of the marina charge now then?



multistory at the marina doesnt charge, you'll need the bus to the city centre (or get on volk's railway)


----------

